
Tyranny of the Algorithm?  Predictive Analytics and Human Rights - Dowwie
http://www.law.nyu.edu/bernstein-institute/conference-2016
======
Dowwie
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11753805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11753805)

